

Why Steve Jobs Won't Return to Apple - grellas
http://www.slate.com/id/2281453/

======
MJR
In summary - The author has a feeling that Steve Jobs isn't going to return to
Apple because he's been successful.

History tells me that Steve Jobs' past successes inspire him even more. I
believe, if he can physically return to Apple, he will.

------
51Cards
Jobs' health issues aside, I think if he is able to he will definitely be back
to Apple. Simple reason, he enjoys it too much. Perhaps it is true he has
accomplished what he wanted to, but there is nothing in Jobs that makes me
think he would be content to stop there.

~~~
TomOfTTB
I can't retype the whole thing here so I'm just going to give you a link to a
post I made which makes the argument that Steve Jobs does enjoy it too much
and that's exactly why he won't be back. See here:
[http://tomstechblog.com/post/Ie28099m-Not-Sure-Steve-Jobs-
Is...](http://tomstechblog.com/post/Ie28099m-Not-Sure-Steve-Jobs-Is-All-That-
Sicke280a6But-That-Might-Mean-He-Isne28099t-Fully-Coming-Back.aspx)

~~~
joe_the_user
The less-sick Jobs is, the more likely he is to have left for other reasons
and thus for him not to return for those same reasons (assume those other
reasons are more permanent - things like wanting it life, having accomplished
"his task" or whatever).

That said, cancer has many complexities and variations. It's possible to have
very worrisome test results but be completely a-symptomatic. That the cancer
and treatment were obvious in 2004 doesn't mean that they would be today.

Also, repeated bouts of uncertainly are certainly bad for Apple's stock.

------
radicaldreamer
And so begins the rash of articles and stories chasing eyeballs and pageviews
and speculating about whether or not Steve will return to Apple...

If history is any sort of bellweather for this, he definitely will if he's at
all able to. He loves Apple and he loves what he does.

There have been many moments these past few years where one could've said that
Steve's "accomplished everything he ever wanted to accomplish."

------
laujen
Oh, please. What milarcky. People who are motivated by product do it for the
kicks. This is love for Jobs, not money. If his health stays, he will be back.
He doesn't know anything else.

------
lyime
He'll be back if he can. I find it hard to believe that entrepreneurs have
fixed goals.

------
Rhymenocerus
another "Steve Jobs is God" articles, yay!!! I wonder if he ever gets tired of
hearing how much the world loves him, and how his poo must smell like
flowers...

------
sabat
I'm skeptical about this guy's argument. It leaves out one critical fact:
Jobs' personality. He lives for his work. When he was kicked out of Apple (in
the '80s) it was the most miserable time of his life. He doesn't want to be a
VC or a playboy. He wants to feel like he's part of something really big.

~~~
TomOfTTB
Ummm...do you have a reference for that first claim? Jobs founded NeXT right
after he left Apple and in interviews I've seen he's praised his time at NeXT

